# **UGA - GT game thread**



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Let's get this thing started!!!

Skermish broke out at midfield after warmups. 

Samuel L. Jackson is on the field wearing RED. 

Dawgs are about to send Tech packing...


GO DAWGS!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Gooo Jackets beat Georgie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 27, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Gooo Jackets beat Georgie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOboooooo


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, thanks Chapas !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Fooey kapooey. Why didnt he run under that thing? NEVER let a kickoff bounce!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 27, 2010)

There's the mutts we know and love !!! Nice turnover !


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt, but...

RecruitingAJC 

5-star RB Isaiah Crowell on visit at UGA wearing beige Bulldogs' cap and red Georgia pullover, FWIW.
less than a minute ago via web


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Atta boy!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Dangit. Come on guys, give him some time!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh my, mutts punting !!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

TECH MADE EM PUNT !!!!!!!!!!!

Can you believe it?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh my, Tech choked.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

There he is.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Same thing different day.

Red zone then fumble


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Boom. Durham.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

And on another note...

Good to see Quinton Banks dressed out tonight. Missed the Sr season due to injuries, but CMR let him suit up one more time...


----------



## copecowboy84 (Nov 27, 2010)

YEA BABY, UGA touch down


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like another Rambo concussion...

Let's see what these other guys can do. Time for somebody to step up.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Bout to get ugly...

14-0


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

That was an unbelievable throw


----------



## lab (Nov 27, 2010)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToroAzul (Nov 27, 2010)

TD Tech! Might be a game after all.


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 27, 2010)

Quote of the night Bob Davie " GT only had 42,000 in the stands they were just glad to get some more bodies in the stadium"


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Murray taking the Tech D to school


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Murray taking the Tech D to school



same as every other qb thats played against tech...lets not act like we didnt see it coming

good thing is tech offense is taking uga d to school for the most part too. hurting themselves with fumbles but still running quite well


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

and ill take that 4th down stop. i sure thought he had it


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

I thought our defense is playing pretty good, definitely not great. We forced a punt and just held them on 4th down. Tech just killed themselves early with that redzone fumble.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

the defense is getting stops, playing well enough. but uga already has 200 pass yards


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Doesnt look good for Dobbs


----------



## ToroAzul (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, Murray is tearing up the secondary.  Huge stop on the goaline!


----------



## ToroAzul (Nov 27, 2010)

Holy Smokes! Tech Completion!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Bout to get ugly...
> 
> 14-0



Not so fast.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Roddy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToroAzul (Nov 27, 2010)

Almost 8 minute, 94 yard drive and a tie ballgame.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Got us a ballgame now!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 27, 2010)

14-14 now!

I just like watching the two sides go against each other in this thread.  I'm a Va transplant, I have no dog (or should I say dawg) in the fight


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't think the UGA staff ever makes adjustments. Same old same old.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Tie ball game.  GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

theyre gonna have to make some big ones soon.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 27, 2010)

Dang interns had the D better prepared last year!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Run, Ealey, Run!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2010)

That is twice tonight the ref was a blocker for Georgia!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow what a TD!!!! That was a BULLET!!


----------



## ToroAzul (Nov 27, 2010)

Come on Jacket, can't give 'em all day.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 27, 2010)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ToroAzul (Nov 27, 2010)

BowChilling said:


> Dang interns had the D better prepared last year!



Dunno bout the 3-4 against this O.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

i hate to see the dawgs put up points in this game but dang i like murray. that guy is good!!!


----------



## ToroAzul (Nov 27, 2010)

Night guys.  I gotta drive the family back home from Destin.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> i hate to see the dawgs put up points in this game but dang i like murray. that guy is good!!!



I'd look good with that much time to pass.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

ToroAzul said:


> Night guys.  I gotta drive the family back home from Destin.



Keep it 'tween the mayo and the mustard!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> i hate to see the dawgs put up points in this game but dang i like murray. that guy is good!!!





Jody Hawk said:


> I'd look good with that much time to pass.



True, but I agree. I like watching this kid play. I'm excited about having him for a few more years!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

lots of people  could put yards up against tech, youre right there, but murray has looked good every time ive seen him.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> True, but I agree. I like watching this kid play. I'm excited about having him for a few more years!



No doubt, he's a goodun.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 27, 2010)

Gutless defense on both sides.  Horrible efforts!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Murray's fired up on the sidelines! Kid's going to be a good leader as well!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Sailors has been a GREAT ST player all year long


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 27, 2010)

TD Jackets !!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Touchdown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

It's going to be up to which ever defense can get a stop. Matching scores so far.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

What????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Did he have possession?


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

he did indeed


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Thought his helmet landed out of bounds before he controlled the ball. Guess not.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

There's a stop! Finally!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> they have possession on that one too.



Thanks cpt. obvious


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

uga cant hold on to the ball like tech cant get pressure on a qb...sucks


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

thats unfortunate


----------



## bowtechrulez (Nov 27, 2010)

the battle of turnovers!


----------



## Resica (Nov 27, 2010)

It's entertaining!!  Nothing like error free football!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 27, 2010)

I will stand up and say that I never saw this game being like this.  I did not give Tech credit in my predictions.  They are playing with Georgia and I did not think they would have.   

Both teams are playing like crap but Tech is hanging in there.

Unreal


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> speaking of capt obvious, is Bob Davies the worse commentator ever or what?



dear Lord he's horrible


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 27, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> speaking of capt obvious, is Bob Davies the worse commentator ever or what?




an idiot


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

11 + 8 =


----------



## bowtechrulez (Nov 27, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I will stand up and say that I never saw this game being like this.  I did not give Tech credit in my predictions.  They are playing with Georgia and I did not think they would have.
> 
> Both teams are playing like crap but Tech is hanging in there.
> 
> Unreal



Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----...this has nothing to do with your post but ur avatar is funayyyy!


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Bad call.  That foot sure looked out to me...


----------



## ACguy (Nov 27, 2010)

I am surprised UGA is not killing GT. I don't see how UGA's defense is ranked so high when they struggle against teams like GT and UF when they know what the play is going to be.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I am surprised UGA is not killing GT. I don't see how UGA's defense is ranked so high when they struggle against teams like GT and UF when they know what the play is going to be.



That's my biggest frustration. We can't adjust.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Bad call.  That foot sure looked out to me...



Even the announcers knew it was out.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 27, 2010)

Mutts have no more TO's !


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Td!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Kjashfahsfnhasjkawcfl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Boom! That's what we needed!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 27, 2010)

Houston takes it in!!!!!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

gonna take some work now. techs diggin that hole deep


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> Even the announcers knew it was out.



Cost Tech the game.  Dad Gummit!  What a disappointment.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh good Lord...let's get a headstart with excuses


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Cost Tech the game.  Dad Gummit!  What a disappointment.



Just the ref's makeing up for the one where the tech helmet was out of bounds before he had control of the ball..........


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2010)

Doesn't Tech have 14 points?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow. UGA 36 offensive plays. 35 points on the board. Hard to scream for Bobo's head when we've scored the way we have the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh good Lord...let's get a headstart with excuses



Noneed for excuses.  We are playing without a quarterback.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Wow. UGA 36 offensive plays. 35 points on the board.



36 plays 379 yards looks nice


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh good Lord...let's get a headstart with excuses



It was too cold to play foobaw 
The ref's were against us
That was a horrible call/ no call
The replay booth was paid off
UGA held all night
The ref's gave Tech bad spots
UGA's not beating us, we're beating ourselves

sorry, i was bored......


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

no excuses here. turnovers will cost anyone a ballgame. dont matter how good you are, you cant win if you hand the other team the ball


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh good Lord...let's get a headstart with excuses



I feel like a real fool now.  I was watching the clock wind down, thinking the whole time it was 4th quarter. 

Tech might still have a fighting chance here, now that my foot is out of my mouth.  

I'm still exhausted from the Iron Bowl yesterday.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> Noneed for excuses.  We are playing without a quarterback.



#2


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Come on "D" stop them once please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> I feel like a real fool now.  I was watching the clock wind down, thinking the whole time it was 4th quarter.
> 
> Tech might still have a fighting chance here, now that my foot is out of my mouth.
> 
> I'm still exhausted from the Iron Bowl yesterday.



oh shuddup......


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> Come on "D" stop them once please.



obviously somebody forgot to mention to this fellow that the defenses decided to opt out of this game


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> Noneed for excuses.  We are playing without a quarterback.



Washington looks better than nesbit did last year.......


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> obviously somebody forgot to mention to this fellow that the defenses decided to opt out of this game



I man can wish cant he?


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

td tech, thank you lord for not giving deerbandit that wish right there


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> Noneed for excuses.  We are playing without a quarterback.



We're both playing with out defenses...


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Does PJ go for on onside kick this early to catch UGA off guard?


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

i hope not. kick it deep and pray for another fumble


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> We're both playing with out defenses...



what are those?


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Whats the deal with the short kicks? I know it keeps Boykin out of the picture but why not make uga go the whole field?


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

!@#$


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Bobo your an idiot!!!!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

if im a uga fan im pretty upset right now. if murray is tearing up the defense, why do you run the ball on first and second down. forget wasting time, just go score again. if i had to pick a bad thing about richt its that he's too conservative. but hey who am i kiddin. THANKS CMR


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It was too cold to play foobaw
> The ref's were against us
> That was a horrible call/ no call
> The replay booth was paid off
> ...


 
You left out; "Our pocket protectors kept falling out"


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2010)

what is Bobo's problem....... we need another score !!!!!!!!!!!!! What a goof up.......


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You left out; "Our pocket protectors kept falling out"



i remember back when that joke was funny...


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

We cant stop Tech so lets try to run the ball instead of passing all over them and put points on the board. Smart move Bobo pack your crap and leave please.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 27, 2010)

Now I see why all the mutt fans are down on Bobo....All y'all had to do was throw against the weak Tech secondary and y'all would be running away with the game....

Thanks Bobo..


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

This games going to OT


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

i dont know man, watch johnson do something crazy and go for two


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope not unless they dont convert


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Now all the none UGA fans know why we hate Bobo.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

down 14 and come back to tie it twice...im impressed with the fire AA is playing with...nvm he missed the pat..


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you Tech


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

ouch. missed PAT hurt.

Does Johnson kick the OS kick? Or play for another defensive stop?


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

OS Kick is where my money is at.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Win or lose, I'm proud of how Tech came to play.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

onside and pray they get it then if not pray for another fumble...that pat miss sucks. blair has been rock solid all year, i feel for him


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Win or lose, I'm proud of how Tech came to play.



They are giving use all we want and more.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Come on "good-hands" team


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Holy smokes. Holy smokes. Holy smokes.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

We dodged a bullet there


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> OS Kick is where my money is at.



now its in my pocket


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 27, 2010)

Holy fumbling fools!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> now its in my pocket



Good things I dont have any money.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Man that play looks good.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Who is 6 on GT?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't run it 10 times in a row though..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

He hit the circle button a few times right there...


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

big 3rd down. cmr kicks if they dont get it or you guys think he grabs em and goes


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Can't run it 10 times in a row though..



No we cant here comes play action to number 7 though.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> big 3rd down. cmr kicks if they dont get it or you guys think he grabs em and goes



Depends how close.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> No we cant here comes play action to number 7 though.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 27, 2010)

Man what a great job by GT and Paul Johnson calling that time out right there??


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> Who is 6 on GT?



sweeting or sweating or something like taht i cant remember...hes nothing special


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> sweeting or sweating or something like taht i cant remember...hes nothing special



Why does he let up when a WR is about to block him?


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

big stop...hope mark richt stays conservative


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

that was the "he's nothing special" part. outside of butler and tarrant theres nobody really good in techs secondary


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

!@#$


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

good god almighty@!^$&^&@*()$^&@&)#^&@*($&)*($#^)@&($^*(@$&r*(@&$*(@^&$*(@$e@&(#^@q


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Come on D big series


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 27, 2010)

What a sloppy game. Wow.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

dang


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2010)

I imagine Richt is wishing he had a time out left right about now..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

wow.....


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Nov 27, 2010)

This game is stressing me out.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Heres the game


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

you aint alone there


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Come on D


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 27, 2010)

lordy dogs...thankfully GT offensive ineptness is helping you out here at the end...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, a real beatdown !!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally big stop


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't lose the football!!!!!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

big stand there from the pups. hope they fumble another snap


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

An avatar change is in order...


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 27, 2010)

Whooo hooo WOOF WOOF!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 27, 2010)

wow, can uga fumble it again in the next 1:38?


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yeah, a real beatdown !!



I'll take it any way we can.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2010)

Pitiful play calling to end the game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

ballgame. Congrats, UGA. Good game Tech.
Goodnight, ya'll!


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't guess the rules allow all caps posts anymore?


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

if AA is getting 9 yards up the middle every carry why oh why do they drop back to pass on first and second down...i just dont get the play calling. same thing with bobo earlier


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Jody good game and your always a great sport no matter how it turns out.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2010)

sloppy plays all the way around......


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 27, 2010)

One of the worst games I have ever seen played between the two.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

stupid stupid stupid
why do they score there??????????????????????

now tech gets the ball. so dumb.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 27, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yeah, a real beatdown !!



Ealy just gave you the beatdown...


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

It aint over


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

im happy though


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> One of the worst games I have ever seen played between the two.



Same outcome as usual...


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 27, 2010)

Jody..i agreee...don't understand why you don't run AA..


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

i dotn think ive ever seen that before though


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 27, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Ealy just gave you the beatdown...



 Your not very bright are you.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> i dotn think ive ever seen that before though



Makes sense, but as a fan you don't like to see it. 8 point game though...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 27, 2010)

Ealy should have went to the 1 and took a knee...that would have really started the brawl...


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Come on D big stop again


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Ealy should have went to the 1 and took a knee...that would have really started the brawl...



Yes it would have


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

okay, i'm back. What idiot decided to score aTD instead of taking a knee with a minute and a half left with no timeouts?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 27, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Your not very bright are you.



no personal attacks...everyone knows why they did it but it still looks like a bunch of stupid quitters out there on the field letting him run to the house.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Come on D


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 27, 2010)

man that clock is slow


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> no personal attacks...everyone knows why they did it but it still looks like a bunch of stupid quitters out there on the field letting him run to the house.



not inmy opinion, they look like a team that wants the ball back with a chance to win. no sense in watching uga kneel the ball and ending the game


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Game


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Nov 27, 2010)

What a relief!!!!


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 27, 2010)

never mind all the time in the world now


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Justin Houston. Defensive MVP.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 27, 2010)

washingtons arm looked poor on that entire drive. great game though, not upset here. proud of the way tech played, congrats to you uga fans. what a game, sloppy but exciting


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Leroys Dakota said:


> What a relief!!!!



 x 2


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 27, 2010)

lets play a bowl game


----------



## stoney (Nov 27, 2010)

*ga*

How bout them dawgs........


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> washingtons arm looked poor on that entire drive. great game though, not upset here. proud of the way tech played, congrats to you uga fans. what a game, sloppy but exciting



Good game hope yall have someone coming in next year to take his spot


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 27, 2010)

Sec, sec, sec!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 27, 2010)

Good game Tech!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep looks liker that's the game Goooooo Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats to Georgia.  They might get to go to a bowl game but I still got my money!!!  I could not turn down that spread.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> Congrats to Georgia.  They might get to go to a bowl game but I still got my money!!!  I could not turn down that spread.



Well we both won them.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 27, 2010)

Good game Tech.  And a good call by Johnson.  Gave his team a chance to win


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Im glad we won but UGA's football team should be ashamed on how they played most of the game....We looked really bad on defense....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Im glad we won but UGA's football team should be ashamed on how they played most of the game....We looked really bad on defense....



True, but goodness they ran 80 something offensive plays to our 40 something! Our D was gassed, bad.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Can someone confirm that that truly was the end of the 4th quarter, so that I don't make some stupid foot in mouth comment again?


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Can someone confirm that that truly was the end of the 4th quarter, so that I don't make some stupid foot in mouth comment again?



Your good this time.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2010)

Go Dawgs!!! Great game Tech! Hats off to them they came to play!! Glad we had enough left in the tank to pull it out!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 27, 2010)

I really think if Tech would have beat Georgia, Richt would have been gone by Monday....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> I really think if Tech would have beat Georgia, Richt would have been gone by Monday....



Good possibility...especially with The U having an opening now..


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 27, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> I really think if Tech would have beat Georgia, Richt would have been gone by Monday....



I had the same feeling my dad did also.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 27, 2010)

Ga.    Wins!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 27, 2010)

On a somewhat different note, did anyone else get the idea that the Ga/Tech game announcers were being paid on commission every time they used the phrase "Boise State?"  

They just couldn't let it go.

Still a little annoyed about the bad call in the 3rd quarter, but Tech lost the game themselves in the 4th, so it isn't a big issue.  Quite frankly, I wasn't expecting Tech to play the way they did.  Yesterday, I posted somewhere that I was going to take the "cynical optimist" approach to Tech this weekend - Hope they win, but expect them to lose.  They held out much better than I would have imagined, but still couldn't pull it off.


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 27, 2010)

How about them Dawgs!!! I hope to see some aviators change in the near future keeping tabs on Jody Hawk and Lilly Joe


----------



## burkehunter (Nov 27, 2010)

it was a really good game and I knew the defenses were going to have a problem.  I love that georgia stayed in it and finished strong.  I have to say that tech's qb has a terrible arm because he looked like me out there, but at least he has the run support.  I will say that we might have been in trouble if nesbitt had been in there.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 28, 2010)

Good game dawgs I hate my Tech lost.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I made it back from the Game alive..lol.. Not What I expected to see. I am not one bit Disappointed at all with the Loss. I went to go see a good Game and I saw one, Minus all the Fumbles! Tech had so many Chances in that game to score but they didnt capitalize. Oh well, Good Game Both Teams!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 28, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Im glad we won but UGA's football team should be ashamed on how they played most of the game....We looked really bad on defense....




Yep, UGA is bowl eligible because the Tech kicker flubbed an extra point.

Hardly a ringing endorsement.

I don't know the answer on defense, but the "D" looked really poor -- can't stop an old fashion running game.  Couldn't stop SC at the beginning of the season, can't stop Tech at the end.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2010)

Offense looked good, defense sucked except at a few key junctures.  I thought the refs should have gone ahead and switched into their gold and white uniforms at half time.

Hand it to Tech, they made a game out of it.

On another subject, can we give lillyjoe a by on the avatar.  I really hate to see our G soiled by being associated with his name.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2010)

Tip my hat to the GA fans, man oh man what a game!!


----------

